# Booking Agencies



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you know of any good booking agencies in your city (or elsewhere)? Post 'em!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Budda said:


> Do you know of any good booking agencies in your city (or elsewhere)? Post 'em!


Personally I think those three words together, Good Booking Agencies is an oxy-moron similar to Military Intelligence Never found a good one.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

what do you do? any of the good ones are looking for very specific things and high level acts that already have a good following and buzz happening - original music or cover? - are you willing to tour?....for little money?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We play original rock. We plan on starting to tour after our CD comes out - but for as much $$ as possible.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Budda said:


> - but for as much $$ as possible.


You shouldn't have any problems in Canada. All the promoters and booking agents I've ever dealt with want to pay bands fairly and give them decent, well promoted gigs to play. Opportunity knocks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This thread is so people can drop some names so others know who to contact  - spill! Haha.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

...and I was being sarcastic! 

Look forward to "hopefully breaking even" while being jerked around by promoters on tour and learn some covers for weddings when you're not on the road.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Not sure there is such a thing, but I know of one guy in London you should try to stay clear of.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Who? PM me the name?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does his first name rhyme with Bologna?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Does his first name rhyme with Bologna?


 I cant think of any name that would rhyme with Bologna haha


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> Who? PM me the name?


PM sent...


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

For punk, hardcore, metal, indie, and the related sub genres check punkottawa.com In the message board section, there are forums labeled "bands looking for shows" and "shows looking for bands". ALWAYS shows needing bands last minute. The board also has a good group of people who are very supportive of touring bands needing a show. Be it at the legion or a basement they can get ya a place to play, crash, eat and some loot for gas probably too. Local bands are usually down to do show swaps also(they book you one in their hometown, you book them one in yours)Spectrasonic is the main promoter of the big shows related to these genres.For metal only check OTTAWA METAL, same generally goes for this board. The "promote your band" section will most definatly get you heard by the right people.Both boards are mainly(almost only) for original bands. Most promoters wont book cover bands unless they are a unique one or doing a well liked band well. Ive only ever seen a rockabilly misfits cover band at a show with original bands.Hope this helps!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers Punt! I actually have Punk Ottawa on my facebook, even though I no longer live near the city. When tour time comes, I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

My only experience goes like this... we were given the person's name and he said "I'll check you out at your next gig and I'll see if you are 'my kind of band'". I guess we were because he booked us into a couple of nearby bars. While we load in our gear, he goes to the owner, gets an unknown amount of cash, comes to give us our pay for the night and takes off. Did this both times - and we know that he operates this way everywhere. This guy must be "connected" if you get my drift because you can't play those joints unless he books you there.
His next typical move is to phone you Wed or Thurs night to find out if you can play Fri night on very little notice. It's not easy to cobble 4 or 5 people together with no notice because we do actually have lives of our own and make commitments to other things. After a couple of these short requests and our inability to jump to his command, we parted company.

I've yet to hear of any agent around these parts. If I did, I'd be very careful before using them. I'd discuss in advance, in great detail, how things were to be conducted.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gunny said:


> This guy must be "connected" if you get my drift because you can't play those joints unless he books you there.
> His next typical move is to phone you Wed or Thurs night to find out if you can play Fri night on very little notice. It's not easy to cobble 4 or 5 people together with no notice because we do actually have lives of our own and make commitments to other things. After a couple of these short requests and our inability to jump to his command, we parted company.


Bottom line. The good ones are connected. It's like having a another band member that doesn't play an instrument. Some places only book with these guys so if you want to play those places, you pay them.
One agent we used way back only had dives that they were booking but we still played them, for awhile anyway. It harder to find places today that pay any decent money so an agent is an option if you want to play.
If you don't, there are 10 bands waiting to take your place. If you decide after all this that an agent is your best option, the only thing I can suggest is a calendar with the dates that everyone is available. It takes a little co-ordination but it can work. Good luck. Let us know if your playing local. Ajax isn't that far away, for me anyway.


----------

